# WPB 28-29/4.



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Looking for interest in a WPB fish on the weekend 28/29 April.

Looking at Bass River specifically, a shore based fisho mate of mine reckons it'd be fantastic from a yak.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

what are the target species Tim. Do you intend to head out into wpb proper or stay in the river?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Mixed bag from accounts, whiting, salmon, flounder, flatty, etc

Looking at checking out the river first, then see what happens from there.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmm looks like a fishy place to fish, I didn't even realise there was a river there??? I'd be interested to see how you go?

Good luck Tim


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like a top idea Tim, have been keen to hit that area for some time. Also a good chance of snagging a Mulloway with some local baitfish this time of year too. They come into this shallow area after mullet and flounder etc. Also should be good for a Gummy shark. Will check dates and watch the post. High tide Sat 9.20am and 10.00pm. Low 2.20am and 2.20pm. Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Man I'd love to be on this boat, but am heading West that weekend. Good luck :x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm keen


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Excellent, I'll pump my mate for some more info.

Might even *shock horror* take bait with me.

First time I've bait fished for years.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Tim & 5th

.... As it now looks like i will be spending friday night down that way i may as well put the yak up on the roof and come join you ladies ...

was planning on fishing williamstown but since i will already be down WPb night before makes sense i fish that side.

will keep my eye on here Tim for more details on launch...

HOW GOOD IS SATURDAY LOOKING AT THIS STAGE (SEABREEZE)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Not this saturday Tony, my leave pass isn't valid for another week.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Ahhhhh shoot. Why such an early post ya monkeys sac :wink:

Now im gonna have to get up at some filthy filthy early AM to get from WPb over to williamstown ... jeezusssss. Or i just give it a miss.Hmmmm.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry, next time I'll post the dates in the tread title, oh wait... :mrgreen:


----------

